# Unlimited Drifting May 15 Houston Texas Drift



## texasdrift (Apr 14, 2004)

A Day of Unlimited Drifting & Drift Clinic 101 
hosted by Texas Drift 
May 15, 2004 
Gulf Greyhound Park, Houston 

***EVENT IS ON RAIN OR SHINE***

Unlimited day of Drifting & Drift Clinic $40.00
(Drift Clinic is open to all participants @ no extra charge)

Spectators $5.00 / Children under 12 Free

Discount Tire, located at 9650 Emmett F Lowry Expressway 
(1/4 mile from Greyhound), 
Manager Frank Golden has worked it out so he will have staff 
on hand to accomodate those who need tire changes & balancing. 
No line to stand in, let them you know you are with Texas Drift
So you can get in, get out and get back to drifting. 
Tire change $5.00 - $7.50 with balancing $10.00. 
For list of available tires at that location and pricing, visit www.tires.com 

Also, The Texas City Sun has graciously decided that they will give us a monthly spot for Texas Drift in their paper. This will come out the 2nd Sunday of every month.
This will include highlights, features and recognition for those who attend and support the events. 

Code 3 Cookers will be onsite to provide concessions. 

Drift Session 9AM - 5:30 PM
Drift Clinic – pick up detailed schedule at registration

Break for lunch from 11:30 - 12:30
(Mandatory because of the dogs)

Drift session will Resume immediately after break

Forms can be found on the Entry Information page
Entry Form & Car Checklist
(Required for all drivers) 
Please fill out Entry form and car checklist
fax to 281-412-6345

Minor Waiver Form
(required if driver or spectator is 17 & under) 

Passenger Form
(Required for anyone riding with driver)

Directions to Gulf Greyhound Park
One block west of 1-45 south at Exit 15, 30 miles south of Houston 
and 15 miles north of Galveston in La Marque, Texas.

If you have any questions, concerns or comments, don’t hesitate to email or call. 
We want your input, these events are for you… 
We look forward to seeing you at the event.

For more information, please contact Deanna Lewis 
at 817-243-2286 or
via email at [email protected]


----------

